# multibank onboard charger (2 or 3 bank)?



## WaterbedWarrior (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm looking at purchasing a NOCO Genius 2 or 3 bank charger.
https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-GEN2-On...JS5I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332729296&sr=8-2
https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-GEN3-On...O1X2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332729296&sr=8-1

My current setup has 3 batteries. 
One for 12 volt accessories (Fish finder, lights, livewell, transom trolling motor).
Other two batteries in series for 24v bow mount trolling motor.

Do i need a 2 bank or a 3 bank charger?
It sounds like I can charge the batteries in series together as one bank (24v) and charge the other battery as an additional bank (12v).
Or is it better to buy a 3 bank charger and put a battery disconnect switch between the two batteries and charge each battery independently (a $35 difference)?


----------



## Badbagger (Mar 26, 2012)

I have the same basic setup - 3 batteries and picked up a promariner 3 bank charger. 1 battery per bank and works fine.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 26, 2012)

3 bank is the way to go. Is your motor hard wired to the battery or do you have a plug-in? If you trolling motor plug is wired correctly you should not need a disconnect.


----------



## redbug (Mar 26, 2012)

I would also go with the 3 bank charger 
I have heard a lot of good things about that brand and the price seems fair


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Mar 26, 2012)

Another vote for three bank. The trolling motor batteries are typically the most depleated, and wouldn't want the delay of "sharing" a single bank across two. If this charger is one of those current sensing ones, than it might not matter as much. The 3 bank says it is 30A, so that is plenty to charge three batteries over night to be ready for the AM.


----------



## WaterbedWarrior (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 
I ordered the 3 bank charger.
The trolling motor is hardwired (no plug).
I'll still probably put a battery disconnect switch between the two batteries for extra piece of mind when trailering the boat, knowing that my trolling motor isn't going to turn on.


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2012)

I have never heard of Noco before: https://www.noco-usa.com/about.aspx

Give us some feedback on the charger after you use it for awhile!

Lots of excellent reviews online!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jim said:


> I have never heard of Noco before: https://www.noco-usa.com/about.aspx
> 
> Give us some feedback on the charger after you use it for awhile!
> 
> Lots of excellent reviews online!




I just put one on my boat this weekend, so far so good, it is sooooooo nice not to have fool around with a normal battery charger anymore


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 27, 2012)

I put 2 bank in my boat (only have 2 batt) and how great it is to jut plug it in and leave! I bought the 210D Minn Kota. As long as it works and it's PITA free, it's all good!


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a guest 10/10 in my G3. I will never go without a charger like that again also.


----------

